# Philipp Lahm



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2013)

Solo per me è un Fenomeno? A me piace tantissimo e ha appena 30 anni...l'altra volta il cronista della Rai ha detto che Guardiola lo ritiene il giocatore più intelligente che ha allenato


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2013)

per distacco il terzino più forte degli ultimi 10 anni, per picchii, per continuità di rendimento ma soprattutto per duttilità, altro che Maicon e Dani Alves. Almeno su una cosa andiamo d'accordo


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Novembre 2013)

Lahm è da quasi 10 anni uno dei migliori terzini al mondo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Novembre 2013)

sempre preferito a maicon, ramos, alves e evra.
per continuità è assolutamente l'erede di cafu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Uno dei migliori terzini di sempre, tutti vorrebbero avere un Lahm in squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2013)

E' nettamente il laterale più forte al mondo, ma per distacco abissale. E' forte in entrambe le fasi, è mostruoso su entrambe le fasce, può giocare anche a centrocampo. E' disumano.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Il migliore sulla destra, per anni è stato oscurato da Alves, ma secondo me è più completo perché sa fare tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il migliore sulla destra, per anni è stato oscurato da Alves, ma secondo me è più completo perché sa fare tutto.


Vero, tanto favore mediatico ha avuto Alves, oltre alla fortuna di giocare in una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi. Alves, però, porta la borsa a Lahm.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2013)

Giocatore più bravo nel suo ruolo nell'ultimo decennio, ovviamente non vendendo maglie, non chiamandosi lahmilinho non avendo giocato in real/Barca/ squadre inglesi, è stato un pò "OSCURATO" pò come Nesta che non era un personaggio mediatico. Purtroppo quando non sei mediatico viene spesso messo da parte. 

Ovviamente con Guardiola ora fa un alto ruolo non più terzino è stato spostato a centrocampo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Di quelli che ho visto io solo Maldini e Cafù li ritengo superiore a Lahm.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2013)

Avesse il corpo del Maicon post-calciopoli sarebbe sui livelli di Cafù.
Grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Avesse il corpo del Maicon post-calciopoli sarebbe sui livelli di Cafù.
> Grandissimo giocatore.



Mah, questo c'ha il pepe al deretano, cioè farà la fascia 1000 volte a partita. Fisicamente non ha nulla da invidiare a nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Avesse il corpo del Maicon post-calciopoli sarebbe sui livelli di Cafù.
> Grandissimo giocatore.


Lahm è più tosto di Maicon.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> per distacco il terzino più forte degli ultimi 10 anni, per picchii, per continuità di rendimento ma soprattutto per duttilità, altro che Maicon e Dani Alves. Almeno su una cosa andiamo d'accordo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Giocatore più bravo nel suo ruolo nell'ultimo decennio, ovviamente non vendendo maglie, non chiamandosi lahmilinho non avendo giocato in real/Barca/ squadre inglesi, è stato un pò "OSCURATO" pò come Nesta che non era un personaggio mediatico. Purtroppo quando non sei mediatico viene spesso messo da parte.
> 
> Ovviamente con Guardiola ora fa un alto ruolo non più terzino è stato spostato a centrocampo



già stessa cosa per Nesta...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, questo c'ha il pepe al deretano, cioè farà la fascia 1000 volte a partita. Fisicamente non ha nulla da invidiare a nessuno.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lahm è più tosto di Maicon.



Lahm ha grandi doti atletiche,ma Maicon era una locomotiva.
Tra i due prendo comunque Philip,però


----------



## 2515 (20 Novembre 2013)

Tre anni che dico che è il miglior terzino per distacco al mondo. Riesce a fare entrambe le fasi con la stessa bravura, è incredibilmente continuo e un ottimo leader. Ed essere un ottimo leader quando non sei mediatico e alleni tanti giocatori molto più in vista di te significa che hai una personalità eccezionale. E' un giocatore molto intelligente, cerchiamo di tenerci stretti quello che può raggiungerlo e superarlo, De Sci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lahm ha grandi doti atletiche,ma Maicon era una locomotiva.
> Tra i due prendo comunque Philip,però


Forse per picco Maicon può reggere il paragone ma sul lungo Maicon è scoppiato, Lahm tiene botta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse per picco Maicon può reggere il paragone ma sul lungo Maicon è scoppiato, Lahm tiene botta.



Hai ragione,ma ho sempre avuto una passione per i terzini potenti


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Giocatore ed uomo straordinario, lo ripeto da anni ed anni che questo è il miglior esterno basso in circolazione. Il fatto che non sia spettacolare fa si che sia sottovalutato o meno sottolineato comunque il suo valore.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lahm ha grandi doti atletiche,ma Maicon era una locomotiva.
> Tra i due prendo comunque Philip,però



Ma infatti il miglior Maicon era anche meglio di Lahm... d'altronde lo strapotere fisico abbinato alla tecnica del brasiliano per me non aveva eguali... il punto è che Lahm ha una continuità da un sacco d'anni ed almeno altrettanti ancora l'avrà.


----------



## Snake (21 Novembre 2013)

Il suo più grande pregio è quello di essere concreto, e forse è anche la cosa che lo penalizza nel non aver avuto per buona parte della carriera la considerazione che meritava, oltre alla poca visibilità data dallo giocare con un Bayern abbastanza mediocre a livello europeo fino al 2010.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Novembre 2013)

Da quando agli inizi giocava terzino sinistro mi sarebbe piaciuto averlo al Milan, ma certo, c'era Jankulovski, vuoi mettere?


----------

